# UK Championship 2014



## kinch2002 (Aug 29, 2014)

1st-2nd November
O2 Academy Leicester

Website
WCA page

Registration is open on the WCA page


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 29, 2014)

GET

IN


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

Woop


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2014)

Golly


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2014)

far
but maybe not too far

E: in half term, but the day before I go back to school... even more maybe


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 29, 2014)

Hurray!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 29, 2014)

I wish I could come, but as long as Mollerz wins 3x3 I'm fine with not going!


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 29, 2014)

yay!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2014)

u wot m8
Gonna try to be there!!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 29, 2014)

That would be a nice 1st comp. Goal... not last.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2014)

let's see what noobs show up this time

you're all gonna get pwned.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes said:


> u wot m8
> Gonna try to be there!!



You better be there fam.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 30, 2014)

inb4 sub-4 7x7 cutoff 

will there be qualification times like last time?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 30, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> inb4 sub-4 7x7 cutoff
> 
> will there be qualification times like last time?


Haven't sorted that stuff yet. Ideally no, but we'll have to see how it works out :/


----------



## CHJ (Aug 30, 2014)

first ever feet UK champ? :3


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll be there, of course.


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> you're all gonna get pwned.



You sure about that?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2014)

Escher said:


> You sure about that?



no im just drunk


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice, only a 3 week gap. My 2nd shortest competition gap aside from Euro-ABHC.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 30, 2014)

Escher said:


> You sure about that?



YOU BETTER BE THERE TOO.


----------



## matty (Aug 30, 2014)

I would love to come, but if it's in London then it's too far for me


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 30, 2014)

matty said:


> I would love to come, but if it's in London then it's too far for me





kinch2002 said:


> 1st-2nd November
> O2 Academy Leicester
> 
> That's all for now



Leicester.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 30, 2014)

Defending clock champion checking in 
Inb4 I don't get NR


----------



## Ollie (Aug 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Defending clock champion checking in
> Inb4 I don't get NR



Fresh start, next comp is the one  develop a set ritual, that helped me get 4BLD WR and Mean, as well as ao12s before that


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Defending clock champion checking in
> Inb4 I don't get NR



inb4 you do


----------



## R0b (Aug 30, 2014)

how fast do you have to be to qualify for 3 x 3 x 3?


----------



## matty (Aug 30, 2014)

R0b said:


> how fast do you have to be to qualify for 3 x 3 x 3?



You don't have to qualify, any speed can enter I think.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 30, 2014)

R0b said:


> how fast do you have to be to qualify for 3 x 3 x 3?



10 minutes.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Fresh start, next comp is the one  develop a set ritual, that helped me get 4BLD WR and Mean, as well as ao12s before that





DuffyEdge said:


> inb4 you do


Thanks for the vote of confidence  I really do need to find a way to deal with the nerves, it's something that rarely happens in competition, mostly because I don't really have the potential to do as well in other events I guess
Maybe I need to try and imitate the stress in my mind in order to work out how to beat it... Will work on a ritual, though, thanks for the idea!


----------



## GG (Sep 1, 2014)

Damn! Just gotta figure out which subset of ollcp to learn before, I'll have to stop learning algs like a month before or like 3 weeks before ...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> let's see what noobs show up this time
> 
> you're all gonna get pwned.



I'll show up with my moobs - I have a good handle on my pwnership


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2014)

WCA Page

Reg opens at 7pm on Monday. 120 competitor limit.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2014)

And open, sorry for the delay!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2014)

No MBLD? Sad face


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds nice... Location is quite far from me... If I go it'll be my first comp.


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

Still not sure about whether I'm going or not... hopefully 120 places won't fill up that quickly.


Randomno said:


> Sounds nice... Location is quite far from me... If I go it'll be my first comp.


Where do you live?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Where do you live?



Essex.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll register JIC, about 50% sure on this atm. If registration fills up quickly then I'll pull out and give it to someone else


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Essex.


It's easier for you than for me  But then again I might not be going...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

I might come, I know I said my last comp was supposed to be AHBC and I am injured at the moment. Meh, I'll follow Ollie's example and pull out if the registration fills up too fast. 

btw, would you guys mind changing the comp name to British Isles Championships so I could get some medals  (If I were to come)


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> btw, would you guys mind changing the comp name to British Isles Championships so I could get some medals  (If I were to come)



This is why Scotland should vote no!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> btw, would you guys mind changing the comp name to British Isles Championships so I could get some medals  (If I were to come)



And if you were to win


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This is why Scotland should vote no!



But then our National ranking will creep up a few places


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> And if you were to win



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AugustBank2014


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I might come, I know I said my last comp was supposed to be AHBC and I am injured at the moment. Meh, I'll follow Ollie's example and pull out if the registration fills up too fast.
> 
> btw, would you guys mind changing the comp name to British Isles Championships so I could get some medals  (If I were to come)



I actually think this is a good idea. Especially if Scotland gains independence.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I actually think this is a good idea. Especially if Scotland gains independence.



Of course you say it now when your at risk of not getting medals!


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Of course you say it now when your at risk of not getting medals!



What? If we keep UKC and if Scotland gets independence then I would get more/better medals, which I'm against. 

I doubt I'll be at risk of not getting medals anytime soon


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What? If we keep UKC and if Scotland gets independence then I would get more/better medals, which I'm against.
> 
> I doubt I'll be at risk of not getting medals anytime soon



Your name "scottish cuber" leads to some confusion there lol


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Your name "scottish cuber" leads to some confusion there lol



Aaaah. Didn't realise that's what Ciaran was talking about. Simply because I wouldn't become a Scottish national in the eyes of the WCA for the same reason I wouldn't become a Pakistani...I can't pick one over the other


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Aaaah. Didn't realise that's what Ciaran was talking about. Simply because I wouldn't become a Scottish national in the eyes of the WCA for the same reason I wouldn't become a Pakistani...I can't pick one over the other



You wouldn't get Scottish citizenship anyway, unless you specifically applied. Of course this might all be moot Friday.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 15, 2014)

Woot, I'll be there and hope to do well in pyraminx!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Aaaah. Didn't realise that's what Ciaran was talking about. Simply because I wouldn't become a Scottish national in the eyes of the WCA for the same reason I wouldn't become a Pakistani...I can't pick one over the other



I thought you were Scottish. Are you? Or if Scotland get independence would you just become a Britain citizen?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I thought you were Scottish. Are you? Or if Scotland get independence would you just become a Britain citizen?



My parents are Scottish and Pakistani, so I am. I would just stick with England/Britain or whatever it ends up changing to.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> My parents are Scottish and Pakistani, so I am. I would just stick with England/Britain or whatever it ends up changing to.



LOL, I had no idea that you were half Pakistani and I was wondering what you were saying in the comment before. So point being that you would still get medals if Scotland would go independent, got it!


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

inb4 all the top Scottish cubers remain as British citizens and the Scottish NR ends up being like 45 seconds.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 16, 2014)

Two rounds of pyra ftw


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Two rounds of pyra ftw


How fast are you now?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2014)

This competition is quite good.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> This competition is quite good.



of course it is, it has feet


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> How fast are you now?


Still around mid 6s but I got a 1.56 single today


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Still around mid 6s but I got a 1.56 single today


That's cool - I learnt 1-flip a couple of weeks back, still not used to it so my averages are low 7's... Hopefully I'll catch up by UKC...


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> That's cool - I learnt 1-flip a couple of weeks back, still not used to it so my averages are low 7's... Hopefully I'll catch up by UKC...


Make sure you do! I will try to improve as well.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 16, 2014)

The registration has been filling up quickly, but has slowed down today. All we got to hope for this comp is for no fire alarms to go off during 4bld.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2014)

DSHEPZ ENTERED FOR 3BLD


----------



## Ollie (Sep 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> DSHEPZ ENTERED FOR 3BLD



ssshhh


----------



## GG (Sep 16, 2014)

My first uk competition


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

GG said:


> My first uk competition



Where in Warwickshire are you? I'm not too far.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 19, 2014)

oooh man, I'm excited.


----------



## GG (Sep 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Where in Warwickshire are you? I'm not too far.


Near Coventry, you?


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

Registered!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Registered!



Oh mai gadd!


----------



## KongShou (Sep 20, 2014)

I is register, even tho MAT is the week after.

I is thug life.

Grammar sorry.

(I dont know either)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 20, 2014)

I will not fail all my blind solves this time.... Hopefully


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't believe it's that time again...

Agassi and I are booked into Premier Inn City Centre. 

Anyone else staying there? I know Adam is. 

We will be arriving in Leicester on Friday at about 4:30pm.

Pre comp meet is vital. I suggest hotel bar again


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm staying at the Ibis round the corner from Premier Inn, because it's half the price and no worse


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I can't believe it's that time again...
> 
> Agassi and I are booked into Premier Inn City Centre.
> 
> ...



I'll be staying there, I'll be coming Friday night, If I see you I'll say Hi!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2014)

Yup, I'm booked into the Ibis too. Not sure what time I'll get there on the Friday evening after work.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm staying at the Ibis round the corner from Premier Inn, because it's half the price and no worse



Twin Room Premier Inn 2 Nights = £91

Twin Room Ibis 2 Nights = £83.60

I'd hardly call £7.40 half price


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2014)

Half the price of dinner and a pint?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2014)

^This is all I could find too. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Twin Room Premier Inn 2 Nights = £91
> 
> Twin Room Ibis 2 Nights = £83.60
> 
> I'd hardly call £7.40 half price


You booked too late then  It was definitely £20-25 per night for me when I booked 3 weeks ago


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> You booked too late then  It was definitely £20-25 per night for me when I booked 3 weeks ago



Oh well, I don't feel gutted in that case really


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Oh well, I don't feel gutted in that case really


Good, because I didn't intend to make you feel gutted - I'm just impressed with myself for being so organised


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Twin Room Premier Inn 2 Nights = £91
> 
> Twin Room Ibis 2 Nights = £83.60
> 
> I'd hardly call £7.40 half price



D-shep special rates dude!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah poo, I canny come to this :/ Too many deadlines. Please take me off!

EDIT: I predict CHJ to win 5BLD but come 4th in 4BLD


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Ah poo, I canny come to this :/ Too many deadlines. Please take me off!



Noob, and done.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 25, 2014)

Will there be 4 rounds of 3x3 if there are to be 100 competitors?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Will there be 4 rounds of 3x3 if there are to be 100 competitors?



if 100 people were to reg, i doubt that a full 100 would turn up unfortunately, and i think there just wouldn't be time
also thats a very bad idea, BJ XD


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Will there be 4 rounds of 3x3 if there are to be 100 competitors?


No is the short answer


----------



## angham (Sep 26, 2014)

KongShou said:


> I is register, even tho MAT is the week after.


Oxford sux

So yeah, looking like imma go to this one.
#anghamstyle


----------



## KongShou (Sep 26, 2014)

angham said:


> Oxford sux
> 
> So yeah, looking like imma go to this one.
> #anghamstyle



Nah MAT is for Imperial mate.

Im actually applying to Cambridge.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a music thing that weekend so can't come anymore.  Please remove me from the registration list.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> I have a music thing that weekend so can't come anymore.  Please remove me from the registration list.


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Myachii (Oct 4, 2014)

Last year, when I went to the UK Championship 2013, I was sent an email about asking for staff to help judge/scramble
Will this be the case this year? Because last year I didn't get accepted because my email went missing 
Will there be free/purchasable t-shirts like last year as well?

Thanks for doing this, can't wait


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 5, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Last year, when I went to the UK Championship 2013, I was sent an email about asking for staff to help judge/scramble
> Will this be the case this year? Because last year I didn't get accepted because my email went missing
> Will there be free/purchasable t-shirts like last year as well?
> 
> Thanks for doing this, can't wait



There shall be T-Shirts...

The T-Shirts shall have awesome.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 5, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> There shall be T-Shirts...
> 
> The T-Shirts shall have awesome.



And purplality?


----------



## JakeShiel (Oct 7, 2014)

Can I register for 2x2 and megaminx if I'm going to borrow someone's cubes who is also going to the competition. If I can, can I not be put in the same group as them ?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

JakeShiel said:


> Can I register for 2x2 and megaminx if I'm going to borrow someone's cubes who is also going to the competition. If I can, can I not be put in the same group as them ?



Are you both competing?


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Are you both competing?


Yes...


----------



## JakeShiel (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes. It's my first competition


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Last year, when I went to the UK Championship 2013, I was sent an email about asking for staff to help judge/scramble
> Will this be the case this year? Because last year I didn't get accepted because my email went missing
> Will there be free/purchasable t-shirts like last year as well?
> 
> Thanks for doing this, can't wait


We are not using a 'staff' system. Everyone will be expected to help, especially in the other groups of events they are competing in.
There will be free t-shirts for competitors.



JakeShiel said:


> Can I register for 2x2 and megaminx if I'm going to borrow someone's cubes who is also going to the competition. If I can, can I not be put in the same group as them ?


Yes, you can do that. I can add you once I know what name you registered as (I see no Jake Shiel) 
Please pm/email me with the grouping restrictions you require a week before the competition, because I'll forget if you don't!


----------



## JakeShiel (Oct 7, 2014)

I've now registered as Jake Shiel


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 8, 2014)

JakeShiel said:


> I've now registered as Jake Shiel


Ah ok. I see you've added those events anyway. Yeah, just let me know what you need in terms of groupings a week before


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey, my buddy and I are registering. First competition for both of us, so a couple of questions. I believe that Stickerless cubes were agreed to be legalised, but I'm not sure when. I think it was turn of 2015, so they would still be illegal for this comp. is that true? If so, is the MF8 Legend V2 competition legal?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2014)

Stickerless cubes are likely to be legal from 2015, so you would not be able to compete with one at UK Champs.

Just googled the MF8 Legend and it looks legal to me. Coloured plastic but the internals are one solid colour.

Edit - I checked with Daniel (delegate) and he said the surfaces need to be smooth so if it has the indentations it's also illegal.


----------



## Nylo (Oct 12, 2014)

Is the UK championships always in Leicester since it would be awesome since I live there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2014)

Nylo said:


> Is the UK championships always in Leicester since it would be awesome since I live there.



It was last year and UK Open was the year before. It's roughly in the middle of the country and we have cubers who have just started uni there so it seems likely.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 13, 2014)

Not being funny.. but for some reason I am looking forward to this years UKC more than I have for any other comp.. I don't know why. I just have a feeling.

Err.. btw... who is up for MOSH again this year please


----------



## Randomno (Oct 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Not being funny.. but for some reason I am looking forward to this years UKC more than I have for any other comp.. I don't know why. I just have a feeling.
> 
> Err.. btw... who is up for MOSH again this year please



Hmmmm what's that?


----------



## Nylo (Oct 13, 2014)

It's a dance/night club in Leicester


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 13, 2014)

Aww, it's only one month away from my 18th birthday. Would do it next year though!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2014)

why is this so soon


----------



## Randomno (Oct 13, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> why is this so soon



My 4x4 still hasn't arrived.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Err.. btw... who is up for MOSH again this year please



I CAN JOIN YOU THIS TIME!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK slappers give birth to cubes in MOSH?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 13, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK slappers give birth to cubes in MOSH?



all the more reason to attend


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2014)

I will come to this because I am looking to test a sample of speedcubers as part of my dissertation. 

Basically, I am hoping to find out *whether there is a correlation between experience and executive function (intelligence)* and also *whether these skills are transferable to the real world*. It would be brilliant to see if practice, experience or skill level in cubing affects how your brain processes information in the long term and whether the skills are transferable, especially since nothing like this has been done before (relating to the Rubik's Cube, at least.) So anyone who is willing to take 20-30 minutes out in between events to take part I would be super appreciative  _I might treat you to a chocolate bar/energy drink or something, who knows._

I've also registered, but the dissertation comes first, so I probably won't even have time for 2x2x2. If you're interested in participating then come and find me when we're there, or PM me if you have specific questions. Thanks guys


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I will come to this because I am looking to test a sample of speedcubers as part of my dissertation.
> 
> Basically, I am hoping to find out *whether there is a correlation between experience and executive function (intelligence)* and also *whether these skills are transferable to the real world*. It would be brilliant to see if practice, experience or skill level in cubing affects how your brain processes information in the long term and whether the skills are transferable, especially since nothing like this has been done before (relating to the Rubik's Cube, at least.) So anyone who is willing to take 20-30 minutes out in between events to take part I would be super appreciative  _I might treat you to a chocolate bar/energy drink or something, who knows._
> 
> I've also registered, but the dissertation comes first, so I probably won't even have time for 2x2x2. If you're interested in participating then come and find me when we're there, or PM me if you have specific questions. Thanks guys



Not even gonna smash 4BLD WR again?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> _I might treat you to an energy drink or something, who knows._



I AM GAME!!!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 15, 2014)

The Friday is Halloween


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The Friday is Halloween



Which is also the night I fly over, irk


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The Friday is Halloween


Do it!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I will come to this because I am looking to test a sample of speedcubers as part of my dissertation.
> 
> Basically, I am hoping to find out *whether there is a correlation between experience and executive function (intelligence)* and also *whether these skills are transferable to the real world*. It would be brilliant to see if practice, experience or skill level in cubing affects how your brain processes information in the long term and whether the skills are transferable, especially since nothing like this has been done before (relating to the Rubik's Cube, at least.) So anyone who is willing to take 20-30 minutes out in between events to take part I would be super appreciative  _I might treat you to a chocolate bar/energy drink or something, who knows._
> 
> I've also registered, but the dissertation comes first, so I probably won't even have time for 2x2x2. If you're interested in participating then come and find me when we're there, or PM me if you have specific questions. Thanks guys


I'm interested, I know I do a lot of events but if I get a spare moment I don't mind having a natter


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, I can't come to this


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 16, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Sorry, I can't come to this



Boo, you suck.

Removed you from the list.


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 16, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I will come to this because I am looking to test a sample of speedcubers as part of my dissertation.
> 
> Basically, I am hoping to find out *whether there is a correlation between experience and executive function (intelligence)* and also *whether these skills are transferable to the real world*. It would be brilliant to see if practice, experience or skill level in cubing affects how your brain processes information in the long term and whether the skills are transferable, especially since nothing like this has been done before (relating to the Rubik's Cube, at least.) So anyone who is willing to take 20-30 minutes out in between events to take part I would be super appreciative  _I might treat you to a chocolate bar/energy drink or something, who knows._
> 
> I've also registered, but the dissertation comes first, so I probably won't even have time for 2x2x2. If you're interested in participating then come and find me when we're there, or PM me if you have specific questions. Thanks guys



I wanted to include something on cubing in my dissertation, but I couldn't wrangle it  Although we discussed investigating autism-like traits in cubers in the future.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 16, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> I wanted to include something on cubing in my dissertation, but I couldn't wrangle it  Although we discussed investigating autism-like traits in cubers in the future.



Simon Baron-Cohen has referenced the Rubik's cube in a couple of papers about autism (I think he is also planning to try and teach autistic children the solution and monitor their progress.) There is an assisting PhD student at Cambridge who cubed and has appeared on the radio but I'm not sure who he is - but yeah, it's about finding a practical application in order to writing up about cubing


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry the page isn't loading, how many spots are left?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2014)

10ish


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Although we discussed investigating autism-like traits in cubers in the future.



From my existing level of interest in this topic, I think the most fruitful would probably to talk about the relationship between ASD and addictive behaviours, since so many activities from the 1st to 100th end of the spectrum relate to addictions/obsessions and anxiety. That might be a bit much for a BSc disso though!


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 17, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Sorry the page isn't loading, how many spots are left?



Are you gonna come?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry I can't come to this anymore. You can unregister me.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 17, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Sorry I can't come to this anymore. You can unregister me.



Such sad. I have removed you.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 17, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Sorry I can't come to this anymore. You can unregister me.





What's with all the people unregistering


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 17, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Are you gonna come?



Yeah, me and my bro.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 17, 2014)

Registered!


----------



## Speediant (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi, sorry I can't come anymore because I've got a swimming gala in Oxford. Please can you unregister me. - Alexander Punnett


----------



## Randomno (Oct 17, 2014)

Speediant said:


> Hi, sorry I can't come anymore because I've got a swimming gala in Oxford. Please can you unregister me. - Alexander Punnett






CiaranBeahan said:


> What's with all the people unregistering



Indeed.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Adding to all the chaos...

I need to un-register to. An important athletics event has come up in which I need to compete in.

Gutted... :/

- Tom Stock, 2011STOC01


----------



## Randomno (Oct 17, 2014)

Agh this is making me think this is all setup and we're gonna get kidnapped by the mafia and some competitors have already found out.

Anybody here been in contact with mafias recently?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 17, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Adding to all the chaos...
> 
> I need to un-register to. An important athletics event has come up in which I need to compete in.
> 
> ...



Done



Speediant said:


> Hi, sorry I can't come anymore because I've got a swimming gala in Oxford. Please can you unregister me. - Alexander Punnett



Done.

SILLY PEOPLE PRIORITISING THINGS OVER CUBING.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 18, 2014)

ahaha thanks man


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2014)

So I can no longer come to this... Please don't remove me from reg as I am still coming.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm not coming. Have an important cube comp that I can't miss :/


----------



## GG (Oct 18, 2014)

It turns out ukc is the same weekend as this. But keep me registered, if i time it right I can go to this also.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 18, 2014)

I can still attend but I will be thinking of something else.


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Simon Baron-Cohen has referenced the Rubik's cube in a couple of papers about autism (I think he is also planning to try and teach autistic children the solution and monitor their progress.) There is an assisting PhD student at Cambridge who cubed and has appeared on the radio but I'm not sure who he is - but yeah, it's about finding a practical application in order to writing up about cubing



That's me, I've been working with him on it. The teaching study you mentioned was partly my suggestion! But I'm not a PhD student, I'm a lowly medical student


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 18, 2014)

My emotions can't handle this guys. pls stahp


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 18, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't make this as I'm attending an event at the O2 academy that weekend. Fortunately it's the O2 academy in Leicester that I'll be at, so I'll be able to meet up with you guys in the evening if you're around


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Unfortunately I can't make this as I'm attending an event at the O2 academy that weekend. Fortunately it's the O2 academy in Leicester that I'll be at, so I'll be able to meet up with you guys in the evening if you're around


STOP IT! TO MUCH HURT!


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 19, 2014)

Joey really wants me to go.

I really want to go.

Mum really wants to let me go.

But I can't. Stupid reality.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 19, 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Mafias_interested_in_speedcubing

I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 19, 2014)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

To help the speedcubing society hit their target on number of members, we are offering a £5 discount for everyone who signs up to the society online (costs £3) at leicesterunion.com you just need to make an account (choose any course date) and then search for and join the speedcubing society. We are capping this at 20 people, will announce when this number is reached.

For every person that does this, the society will contribute £5 towards the budget for the competition.

See you all in a couple of weeks, and thanks for your help - it will guarantee more comps in the future!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 19, 2014)

CubeRoots said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> To help the speedcubing society hit their target on number of members, we are offering a £5 discount for everyone who signs up to the society online (costs £3) at leicesterunion.com you just need to make an account (choose any course date) and then search for and join the speedcubing society. We are capping this at 20 people, will announce when this number is reached.
> 
> ...


Basically, sign up to the link and you'll get £2 off (£5 less registration, £3 to join the society). You can then ignore the society forever 
Please do this to help our fellow Leicester cubers out, because they really need more 'members', and also you get £2 off!


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't think I can come to this. All jokes aside. Until 5th November I have 5p and I aint coming down to Leicester on the Wonga train...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 20, 2014)

CubeRoots said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> To help the speedcubing society hit their target on number of members, we are offering a £5 discount for everyone who signs up to the society online (costs £3) at leicesterunion.com you just need to make an account (choose any course date) and then search for and join the speedcubing society. We are capping this at 20 people, will announce when this number is reached.
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## Randomno (Oct 20, 2014)

Escher said:


> Don't think I can come to this. All jokes aside. Until 5th November I have 5p and I aint coming down to Leicester on the Wonga train...



Just borrow £10 a loan for a week and you'll have to have to pay back just £80!

Nah... that sounds like it sucks though.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 20, 2014)

How do I pay for registration at the competition?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 20, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> How do I pay for registration at the competition?



Registration opens, there will be an announcement then you go up and pay by cash.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2014)

If anyone wants to share a hotel room, PM me please


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 22, 2014)

This has crept around -so- quickly...

Aims: be happy with my averages in clock, skewb and pyraminx. I'm capable of sub-7 averages in clock and skewb, and sub-6 in pyra, so hopefully I'll match that. Break my 2:09 curse for 5x5x5. Make cutoff for 7x7x7.
That's it, really. For everything else, just enjoy the ride - even more so knowing that it'll have been ~2 years since my first competition


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just realised that I entered 2x2 when the only 2x2 I have is a MODDED Shengshou 'facepalm', let's just hope my brother might lend me his lingpo.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry to be a pain, but take off my registration please. My ethics approval isn't likely to come through any time soon so no experiments  Also I'm stupidly poor (more than I thought) and I have an important assessed debate on the 3rd, so I really can't come.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 23, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but take off my registration please. My ethics approval isn't likely to come through any time soon so no experiments  Also I'm stupidly poor (more than I thought) and I have an important assessed debate on the 3rd, so I really can't come.



Boo, done that for you.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but take off my registration please. My ethics approval isn't likely to come through any time soon so no experiments  Also I'm stupidly poor (more than I thought) and I have an important assessed debate on the 3rd, so I really can't come.


Ollie! Nooooo!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry to be a pain, but can you take me out of 2x2? Not the whole comp, just can you take 2x2 out of my regestration, I keep forgetting the algs.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 24, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but can you take me out of 2x2? Not the whole comp, just can you take 2x2 out of my regestration, I keep forgetting the algs.


Noooo! Just do your 3x3 ones if you forget!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 24, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Noooo! Just do your 3x3 ones if you forget!


It's to much! I'M BURNING FROM THE INSIDE! ARGGGHHHHHH-Oh...come to think about i'm just fed up


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 25, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> It's to much! I'M BURNING FROM THE INSIDE! ARGGGHHHHHH-Oh...come to think about i'm just fed up


Just a few days left, can someone please take 2x2 out of my registration?!


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 25, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Just a few days left, can someone please take 2x2 out of my registration?!


Hey, chill out, you can decide not to do it on the day. It won't even show as a DNF. You can even choose to do extra events on the day.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Hey, chill out, you can decide not to do it on the day. It won't even show as a DNF. You can even choose to do extra events on the day.



Choosing not to compete in an event on the day is of course fine.

But asking to join an event you are not registered for is often a problem.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Choosing not to compete in an event on the day is of course fine.
> 
> But asking to join an event you are not registered for is often a problem.



Good, and lucky I am not doing one single more event then isn't it?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 26, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Good, and lucky I am not doing one single more event then isn't it?



No need to be sarcastic. I was just correcting Jessica.

BTW, who is actually up for going to MOSH on Friday night?!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> No need to be sarcastic. I was just correcting Jessica.
> 
> BTW, who is actually up for going to MOSH on Friday night?!


You = JunA266 OWNED!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 26, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> You = JunA266 OWNED!



... I honestly don't know what you are trying to do here.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> ... I honestly don't know what you are trying to do here.


He's saying he got owned, I think.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 26, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> He's saying he got owned, I think.


CORRECT! And anyway I am high on suger.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> CORRECT! And anyway I am high on suger.



Suger must make you're spelling go real funnie.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Suger must make you're spelling go real funnie.


Even though I know it's intentional, using the wrong your/you're still annoys me...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Even though I know it's intentional, using the wrong your/you're still annoys me...



Your really overanalysing things.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Your really overanalysing things.


Your taking it a step too far. By the way, do you mind if I ask who you are? You don't have your WCA profile in your profile here, and I saw you were also at Cuthberts.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Your taking it a step too far. By the way, do you mind if I ask who you are? You don't have your WCA profile in your profile here, and I saw you were also at Cuthberts.



Didn't go to Cuthberts. I'm going to this comp and probably Oxford Winter (#51 on the list). ID's gonna be 2014STAR05 when I get one.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Didn't go to Cuthberts. I'm going to this comp and probably Oxford Winter (#51 on the list). ID's gonna be 2014STAR05 when I get one.


Your gonna be amazing, you have STAR in your ID, insant win.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 27, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Choosing not to compete in an event on the day is of course fine.
> 
> But asking to join an event you are not registered for is often a problem.


Hmm, in that case, can I be entered for skewb?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 27, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Hmm, in that case, can I be entered for skewb?



Added that for you


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 27, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Added that for you


Thanks!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Your gonna be amazing, you have STAR in your ID, insant win.



inorite.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> inorite.


It might not be that though  I thought my WCA ID would be 2013DEME01 because that's what my surname starts with, but it when I got it it was something else, because it only uses the last word of your name...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> It might not be that though  I thought my WCA ID would be 2013DEME01 because that's what my surname starts with, but it when I got it it was something else, because it only uses the last word of your name...



Is Mendonça French?


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Is Mendonça French?


No, Portuguese.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 27, 2014)

CubeRoots said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> To help the speedcubing society hit their target on number of members, we are offering a £5 discount for everyone who signs up to the society online (costs £3) at leicesterunion.com you just need to make an account (choose any course date) and then search for and join the speedcubing society. We are capping this at 20 people, will announce when this number is reached.
> 
> ...



another appeal for people to please do this! there are only a small handful that have! It is really important for us to hit 25 members and it helps you out too! Please do this in the next couple of days if you read this!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a hotel bed spare for the Friday and Sat night's at Ibid. Pm me if interested.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 28, 2014)

CubeRoots said:


> another appeal for people to please do this! there are only a small handful that have! It is really important for us to hit 25 members and it helps you out too! Please do this in the next couple of days if you read this!



Joined!


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 28, 2014)

As I started a new job this week, but will not get paid until Friday next week, would anyone consider offering me a free bed for Friday/Saturday night in exchange for Free accommodation at the Premier Inn for Friday/Saturday for the Oxford comp?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like i have to give this one a miss. It like a last second thing which means that i cant go.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 29, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Looks like i have to give this one a miss. It like a last second thing which means that i cant go.



i cri


----------



## Randomno (Oct 29, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Looks like i have to give this one a miss. It like a last second thing which means that i cant go.



Aww does that mean less cube selling at the comp?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a few stickerless Illusions and a 3 colour WeiLong to sell if anyone is interested. £7 each, various colours.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't come Saturday but will definitely be there Sunday.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 29, 2014)

#4BLDFireAlarm2k14


----------



## Ollie (Oct 30, 2014)

#4BLDcausesfirealarm2k14


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 30, 2014)

so what will be the colour of the t-shirts?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 30, 2014)

In before purple


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> so what will be the colour of the t-shirts?



The design this year is purple. 

It's also accidentally sort of almost halloweeny..

Trust me. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2014)

must remember to bring that shield


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> must remember to bring that shield


Me 1 month ago: Must remember to remind Kirjava to bring shield.
Oops. 
If you forget, just make sure you win. Easy solution


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2014)

Myachii said:


> #4BLDFireAlarm2k14



I WILL DIE FROM THE FLAMES IN ORDER TO SOLVE!!!

Edit: will be in the premier inn lounge from 2 onwards, see you all there


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> If you forget, just make sure you win. Easy solution



It'd be ballsy of me to just leave it home and assume.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone selling any cubes for a fiver?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Anyone selling any cubes for a fiver?



Weisu?


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 30, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Weisu?


Sure! Is it in black or white?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2014)

Black


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 30, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Black


Good, good! Any particular place or time I come up to you and get it?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Good, good! Any particular place or time I come up to you and get it?



Any time you see me


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Any time you see me


Great! See you tommorow!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yeah just realised it's Halloween now... Sporcle badge time.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you please withdraw me from 2x2?
Name: Alex Goodhead

Pun alert:

What's a cuber's favourite haircut?



Spoiler



Punchline: A perm._ If you'll pardon the pun._


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 31, 2014)

goals: 2x2: 2 single 3 average
3x3: sub8 single sub 10 average
4x4: sub 30 if I'm lucky sub 35 average
5x5: sub 1:10 single sub 1:10 average
6x6: sub 2:30 single sub 2:40 average
7x7: sub 3:25 single sub 3:30 average
mega: sub 1:30 single sub 1:40 average
pyra: sub 3 single sub 4.5 average
OH: sub 15 single sub 17 average
skewb: sub 6 single sub 8 average
SQ-1: sub 25 single sub 30 average
feet: sub 1:10 single sub 1:15 average


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2014)

Is there a meetup later today? I can understand if I haven't been invited!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

20 hours and 15 minutes to go! (why I have a countdown timer I do not know...)


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2014)

Goals, hopefully not too unrealistic:

3x3: sub-14 average, sub-11 single (maybe sub-10?)
4x4: sub-55 average, sub-50 single (maybe sub-48?)
5x5: sub-2:20 average, sub-2 single (probably sub-2:10 is more realistic)
2x2: sub-4.5 average, sub-2.5 single (maybe sub-2?)
3BLD: sub-3 single, although one success is unlikely
OH: sub-25 average, sub-20 single
Mega: idc
Pyra: my official PBs are almost my normal PBs so I don't think I'll beat them... I don't really care about pyra anyway
Square-1: make cutoff (i.e. don't get unlucky with parity)
Skewb: sub-10 average, sub-7 single
6x6: i don't even know what i average


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

Goals then...:

3x3: No pops and no sup 40s.
2x2: Same and no sup 15s.
Megaminx: Remember to to participate.
Pyraminx: Learn remaining LL algs today.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2014)

MichaelErskine said:


> Is there a meetup later today? I can understand if I haven't been invited!



I think the consensus is that we will all be meeting in the Premier Inn (City Centre) bar from anytime today lol. I think there will be people there from like 2. 

Then when the evening is ripe some of us are going to MOSH (club) to smash the place up (drink there and sit in the corner).


----------



## Ollie (Oct 31, 2014)

Goals: 

2x2x2: sub-5
3bld: win
megaminx: average cut
4bld: accidental WR and Mo3


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 31, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2x2: sub-5
> 3bld: win
> ...


I thought you weren't going anymore?
Also goals:
-don't mess up any of my new algs
-no pops on square-1
-sub 25 3x3 average?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm on my way now! Hopefully be there in and around 8


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 31, 2014)

Good luck everyone and have fun. Remember that fire alarms help you stay alert.



Ollie said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3bld: win
> 4bld: accidental and Mo3



Might as well round off your BLD career with UK BLD champ titles.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 31, 2014)

Leaving now, arriving in 2-3 hours, hope everyone at the Premier Inn is ready to use scissors!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

I swear that when I do skewb I will get a pop, as in hand on my heart give you £1000 know that I will get one.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I think the consensus is that we will all be meeting in the Premier Inn (City Centre) bar from anytime today lol. I think there will be people there from like 2.
> 
> Then when the evening is ripe some of us are going to MOSH (club) to smash the place up (drink there and sit in the corner).


Excellent I shall be there at 15:30


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone gonna have a Skewb or Square-1 I could buy? I'm not gonna be competing in it this time around, I don't even know how to solve them yet (lol), but I would like to learn, and I don't want to order online if I can help it.
Also, does anyone have a recent 5x5 (Not SS) I could maybe buy? I have a SS 5x5 already but I want to see what else is out there, as I got this one last year xD
Thanks, good luck to all


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 31, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Anyone gonna have a Skewb or Square-1 I could buy? I'm not gonna be competing in it this time around, I don't even know how to solve them yet (lol), but I would like to learn, and I don't want to order online if I can help it.
> Also, does anyone have a recent 5x5 (Not SS) I could maybe buy? I have a SS 5x5 already but I want to see what else is out there, as I got this one last year xD
> Thanks, good luck to all


You can have my skewb after the skewb event! It's a SS. Does £3 sound good?


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> You can have my skewb after the skewb event! It's a SS. Does £3 sound good?



Sure does  What condition is it in?


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 31, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Sure does  What condition is it in?


Pretty much new, I almost never use it. The stickers are like new too.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Pretty much new, I almost never use it. The stickers are like new too.



Done deal  I'll try and find you after Skewb, unless you have another way of meeting?


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 31, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Done deal  I'll try and find you after Skewb, unless you have another way of meeting?


I'm planning to go shopping quickly after Skewb since my mum's birthday is coming up. Do you want to meet at the entrance/exit at the end of skewb? I'll have a big white bag.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

Leaving early tomorrow.

I just love leaving early... /s


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> I'm planning to go shopping quickly after Skewb since my mum's birthday is coming up. Do you want to meet at the entrance/exit at the end of skewb? I'll have a big white bag.



Sure  Can you send me a PM? I'm trying to send you one but it doesn't seem to be working. Could you try and reply if you have one from me?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2014)

Massive anticlimax. Nobody downstairs at Premier Inn. Dunno where anyone is. 

Agassi and I are going to sit down in the lobby now so that we are the cool kids.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Massive anticlimax. Nobody downstairs at Premier Inn. Dunno where anyone is.
> 
> Agassi and I are going to sit down in the lobby now so that we are the cool kids.









They're coming.


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Leaving early tomorrow.
> 
> I just love leaving early... /s


4am for me...And I normally get up at 12...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2014)

Adam, Callum, & Rob Y were there at 15:30 - I'm now in a pricy cocktail bar with my partner - I shall join you in a bit


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 31, 2014)

Goals:
3x3 sub 13 single, sub 15 average
4x4 sub 58 single, sub 1 min 5 average
5x5 sub 2:10 single, comp PB average
2x2 sub 3.4 single, sub 4 average
6x6 sub 5
7x7 sub 7:30
Mega make cut
Pyraminx low 5 average sub 4 single
Skewb sub 5 single NR average
BLD success


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

Got a pound left to spend...anyone selling any cubes for £1?


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2014)

Couldn't get the money together to come down guys, sorry about that. Will hopefully see you all at Ox14 though, depending on whether I can get dates around Xmas off (somewhat unlikely).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 31, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> 4am for me...And I normally get up at 12...



4 hour lie in then =D


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2014)

Still looking for a Square-1 and a decent 5x5 if anyone has them?



EDIT:
Thought I might as well post my goals too 
3x3 - Sub 17s Single, Sub 18/19s Average
4x4 - Sub 1m20s Single, Sub 1m30s Average
5x5 - Sub 2m20s Single, Sub 2m30s Average
6x6 - Sub 5m Single, No Average cause I won't make the cut-off xD
7x7 - Sub 8m (probably pushing it a bit there)
8x8 - loljk
3x3 OH - Sub 40s Single, Sub 45s Average
Pyraminx - Sub 15s Single (ikr) Sub 20s Average

Yeah.. I'm really not looking forward to Pyraminx xD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2014)

Escher said:


> Couldn't get the money together to come down guys, sorry about that. Will hopefully see you all at Ox14 though, depending on whether I can get dates around Xmas off (somewhat unlikely).



(/me sobs quietly)


----------



## GG (Oct 31, 2014)

Goals 
Sub14.5 3x3 avg


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bit stupid but does anyone wanna buy my QJ pyraminx pieces, it's a bag taken apart with a spring missing, if you don't want to buy it then just take it.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 1, 2014)

willing to buy a few cubes, just putting this up:

Aochuang
Weisu/Aosu
Aolong

kthxbai


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice single Ryan! :tu
Nice average Daniel! :tu
Awesome times James! :tu


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice single Ryan! :tu



Thanks 

5.63 clock single NR by me
7.24 clock average NR by DSheppz


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 1, 2014)

The 2nd and 3rd solves should all have been 4s from us those scrambles were hella dank.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats to Daniel and Ryan!
Finally 7.51 has been beaten, and now there's a 3-way tie at 7.24!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2014)

I know it's unlikely, but does anyone have a Moyu Aochuang or any other recent 5x5 cube that I could buy tomorrow? Will pay a good price.
Also if anyone has a decent Square-1 I may buy that too.
Basically, if anyone is selling anything tomorrow, please let me know xD


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the Skewb NR average! And then lost it five minutes later...


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 1, 2014)

One of the Rubik's employees told me that no Rubik's employee has ever participated in a competition.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Shame I missed lots of the NR's etc today :/

Oh well, see you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 1, 2014)

whoop broke all the comp PB's that I care about 

Looking forward to racing some of yous in 5x5 and 7x7 tomorrow


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> whoop broke all the comp PB's that I care about
> 
> Looking forward to racing some of yous in 5x5 and 7x7 tomorrow



I'll race you in 5x5... When I improve my speed by a minute xD


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, twice when solving skewb I got an extra solve as the timer wasn't reset. Also somehow managed to take back a shengshou 3x3 in white that's not mine but I know who's it is so I will have to give it back tommorow!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 1, 2014)

Came today to defend my title in clock, got a skewb podium and clock single NR instead? Cool


----------



## Randomno (Nov 1, 2014)

Alex Lau was judging me and told me to be more careful after karate chopping the timer to stop it... (Pyraminx solve and I'd never used a stackmat before.)

Judged some Megaminx solves, quite fun. Pretty funny when inbetween judging, while others were doing 3x3 solves and stuff, I was using my broken 1x3x3.

Spent ages trying to figure who TDM was. Still haven't figured it out.

Ollie beat 3BLD NR by four seconds then 2 DNFs. :/ Every 3BLD average there was a DNF... Didn't see any 4BLD successes, were probably some though.

Think I figured out who Billy, Rob and Mollerz were... Eventually


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 1, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I got the Skewb NR average! And then lost it five minutes later...



Yeah. My bad


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 1, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah. My bad


Trolololololololo!


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Spent ages trying to figure who TDM was. Still haven't figured it out.


I still don't know quite a few people either  I usually learn who people are by listening to what other people call them (if I haven't seen videos of them before). I look a bit like this.

E: from what you (I think it was you?) said earlier about having 'STAR' as your WCA profile, are you Charlie Stark? If so, I'll look out for your name when judging.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> I still don't know quite a few people either  I usually learn who people are by listening to what other people call them (if I haven't seen videos of them before). I look a bit like this.



"Rob! Rob Yau!"

Pretty easy to figure out Rob, that happened twice.

I'll try and figure it out tomorrow...

Hoping for sub 30 single and sub 35 Ao5.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice clock NRs!

Also nice 3BLD NR Ollie, finally sub me at all BLD events


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyohne have the link to the radio interview?


----------



## angham (Nov 2, 2014)

So I can't make tomorrow because of unforeseen circumstances :'(
Had a blast today, great results in pyra and 2x2
Gl to everyone competing tomorrow!!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 2, 2014)

It was a shame to see some laziness among certain people when it came to judging and running. When Group 1 judges and runs for Group 2 and vice versa, everything just goes far more smoothly and the competition doesn't go behind schedule.

And I'm still upset about the level of noise during 3BLD today, despite the numerous calls from James for quiet. I don't know if it was just me, but the noise levels of conversations from the spectator area was audible through ear defenders and was extremely off-putting.

Other than that, thank you to the organizers, I love Leicester comps


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2014)

Sitting in the 'lobby' of the 5th floor of Premiere Inn at 4am. Apparently Leicester is wetter than the shower in the wee hours of the morning. I hope I make it in time for 3x3 but I wouldn't hold my breath. Good luck to everyone who does make it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I still don't know quite a few people either  I usually learn who people are by listening to what other people call them (if I haven't seen videos of them before).


Did you notice me solving with Hoya in the 4x4 finals? Because you use Hoya don't you?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Nov 2, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> One of the Rubik's employees told me that no Rubik's employee has ever participated in a competition.


There are Rubik's employees? I met 2 people at comic con wearing Rubik's cube T-shirts who said they work for Rubik's cube, and they asked me if I was going to UKC, might be the same people...


----------



## Randomno (Nov 2, 2014)

CHJ knows me. Someone else said something like "are you random-" and then stopped.

Hmm.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice 3bld Ollie :tu 
gogogo sub-30  so close already...



Ollie said:


> And I'm still upset about the level of noise during 3BLD today, despite the numerous calls from James for quiet. I don't know if it was just me, but the noise levels of conversations from the spectator area was audible through ear defenders and was extremely off-putting.



Luckily we don't have this problem in Finland. People are actually surprisingly good at being quiet during bld here. 

But I get upset when I read posts like this because this shows much disrespect towards people doing bld. Those people have practised countless hours to get a good solve at comp and then some idiots can't shut up for a few minutes to give them a chance to do that properly...

I mean no one comes to wave their hands in front of your face while you are speedsolving because that's just plain rude but still people have no problem making noise during bld. It can be just as distracting...


----------



## Randomno (Nov 2, 2014)

Judged so many people... Pretty much every cuber at the comp who I've heard of before now. Judged every event today so far, not judging 7x7 though.


----------



## angham (Nov 2, 2014)

So I remember Mollerz saying to Ben Towers that they averaged 'pretty much exactly the same' on 5x5 yesterday and today their averages differed by 0.13. I'm impressed


----------



## Randomno (Nov 2, 2014)

angham said:


> So I remember Mollerz saying to Ben Towers that they averaged 'pretty much exactly the same' on 5x5 yesterday and today their averages differed by 0.13. I'm impressed



Judged Mollerz's last 5x5 solve in the finals, he had two sub 90s. Think he might beat Ben... maybe.

Ciarán got 2:54.04 on 7x7, obviously Irish NR, 10th in the world.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Ciarán got 2:54.04 on 7x7, obviously Irish NR, 10th in the world.



So, is he going for WR eventually? He's improving a lot! An Irish WR would be cool.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 2, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So, is he going for WR eventually? He's improving a lot! An Irish WR would be cool.



Probably. I think it was a bit of a lucky solve, his others were about 20 secs fasterslower. It's on cubecomps.

( is meant to be strikethrough... I obviously mean slower.)


----------



## GG (Nov 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Probably. I think it was a bit of a lucky solve, his others were about 20 secs faster. It's on cubecomps.


It wasn't especially lucky, he said it was just accurate lookahead and fast tps


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 2, 2014)

DYK?
-Got into second round of 3x3, the last person that qualified
-Beat all previous official averages
-Went shopping for a present for mum in town and found a shop full of rubiks cube plushies
-Lau actually isn't in his mid-20s
-Feet smell and you actually judge feet with your face right next to the feet, as I found out when the camera men wanted me to judge feet
-The cake was, infact, a lie. It was made from polystyrene.
-I forgot how to solve skewb in my first attempt, which meant I took nearly a minute.
-Everyone was awesome, and I got free food!


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 2, 2014)

1)One word for my 2x2:

DNF

2)Summary for 2x2 solvers:

little kids who get good through relying on the fact that you can get so many solves done and not using any higher-order mental skills

3)Summary for my 3x3:

Situation + rage at 2) increased my average by 7 seconds

4)Some words for my 4x4:

Arrogant judge basically told me to [p i s s o f f] after solve 2, unceremoniously lobing my cube in my direction. 

I thought that competitions were supposed to embrace a collective spirit and all should be welcomed regardless of ability, yet not making cutoff on one solve and the judge hence refusing to take my puzzle and being very rude defies that. When I sat to be judged, no-one would take any notice, the manifestation of unprofessionality being the way lower-ranking competitors were treated. I felt like it was a "Yeah, get on with your solves, hurry up and get out of here so that I can continue to mess around for my own benefit with my bandwagon of organisers". Perhaps next time I will think twice before entering a competition after having the worst experience in a competitive event ever.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 2, 2014)

While I am not a organizer...



AlexTheEmperor said:


> Arrogant judge basically told me to [p i s s o f f] after solve 2, unceremoniously lobing my cube in my direction.



Did you raise this issue with a delegate/organizer at the time when it happened? Raising this issue a day or so later and after the comp hardly seems worthwhile.



AlexTheEmperor said:


> I thought that competitions were supposed to embrace a collective spirit and all should be welcomed regardless of ability, yet not making cutoff on one solve and the judge hence refusing to take my puzzle and being very rude defies that. When I sat to be judged, no-one would take any notice, the manifestation of unprofessionality being the way lower-ranking competitors were treated. I felt like it was a "Yeah, get on with your solves, hurry up and get out of here so that I can continue to mess around for my own benefit with my bandwagon of organisers".



This is not, or has ever been, my experience with any comp of any kind. The only reason I can think of for any judge taking that attitude is if the competition is behind schedule because of a lack of judges or runners willing to volunteer their services after their particular group has finished. 

Even then, it is outrageous to lump in the organizers into the same category, for without them you would not have a competition to attend at all. Every competition requires a degree of give and take in order to go smoothly (or happen at all, for that matter) so I can only hope that you contributed your fair share as well.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Judged Mollerz's last 5x5 solve in the finals, he had two sub 90s. Think he might beat Ben... maybe.
> 
> Ciarán got 2:54.04 on 7x7, obviously Irish NR, 10th in the world.



yup I fluffed 5x5 final, messed up on edges too many times :/

EDIT: Just noticed James got the same average in the 5x5 final that he got in the 1st round :O

I was sitting next to Ciaran and I had just finished my 7x7 solve when I saw he was on 3x3 stage at 2:4x. I thought "Yeah that's normal, he's crazy fast" then I saw his reaction when he got the single :O

I asked him after what his home PB was and he said ~3:10. Crazy stuff, congrats to him!

DYK:
- istilldontcareabouttwobytwo
- Aochuangs are everywhere
- I can solve a 9x9
- Why were there ~100 Rubik's brand cubes at the back?
- I finally got sub-1 at 4x4 and somehow a sub-50 single, but completely failed the next round.
- I can still do BLD, despite having not practiced for almost a year
- No fire alarm this year.
- Aolong's are really good
- So are Aosu's
- So are Rubik's Professors for warming up on 5x5
- Being the sole runner for an entire group of 3x3 is no fun
- Somehow I hit all the targets I was aiming for. Even in my bad 3x3 round I got a comp PB single
- Aria and Johan are really cool - The Swedish National Anthem walk-on for 3x3 final was extremely funny.
- Hearing people pronounce the "J" in Johan was also quite amusing.
- Breandan can sub-3 the worst 5x5 ever made.
- Adam does not get hungover.
- Rajiv's 6x6 is worst 6x6.
- I was sad nobody played Darude Sandstorm as a walk-on song.
- And the next Irish National Record......... 
- And the next Cyprus National Record........... P
- Awkward hand-shakes at awards, especially for Edward.
- That giant Rubik's cube at the back of the room was a cake, I did not realize this until near the end of the second day.
- I have no idea where the rest of it went???!?
- Another great UK comp, and I PROMISE (looking at you Adam), that I will make more next year 

Cya guys later

Ben


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 2, 2014)

The rest of the cake was made out of polystyrene.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 2, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> The rest of the cake was made out of polystyrene.



:O so it was a lie!

how much was polystyrene?


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 2, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> :O so it was a lie!
> 
> how much was polystyrene?


All but half of the top cubies!


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Arrogant judge basically told me to [p i s s o f f] after solve 2, unceremoniously lobing my cube in my direction.
> 
> I thought that competitions were supposed to embrace a collective spirit and all should be welcomed regardless of ability, yet not making cutoff on one solve and the judge hence refusing to take my puzzle and being very rude defies that. When I sat to be judged, no-one would take any notice, the manifestation of unprofessionality being the way lower-ranking competitors were treated. I felt like it was a "Yeah, get on with your solves, hurry up and get out of here so that I can continue to mess around for my own benefit with my bandwagon of organisers". Perhaps next time I will think twice before entering a competition after having the worst experience in a competitive event ever.



I'm really sorry to hear this. My experience has been very different: I'm *much* slower than you are, and I've never had any rudeness from judges or felt like I was being discriminated against or treated without respect as a result of being so slow. In fact, I've experienced the opposite most of the time with judges either congratulating me on getting a PB or offering me advice or just making friendly banter. 

I'm not sure what you meant when you said "When I sat to be judged, no-one would take any notice"?

Anyway, I hope the experience you had doesn't put you off: I think the cubing community is one of the friendliest, most welcoming and tolerant groups of people I've ever had the pleasure to mix with.


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Did you notice me solving with Hoya in the 4x4 finals? Because you use Hoya don't you?


I missed out on 4x4 finals by one place  I don't use Hoya for 4x4 though; I use Hoya5 for 5x5.

Great first day for me - I think I was very close (within one or two places) to Mollerz in almost everything (except 2x2/Mega) that day. I also think I now know what everyone looks like, yay.

Goals, which I thought would be too hard to get:


TDM said:


> 3x3: sub-14 average, sub-11 single (maybe sub-10?) *not even sub-12 *
> 4x4: sub-55 average, sub-50 single (maybe sub-48?) *did much better than expected*
> 5x5: sub-2:20 average, sub-2 single (probably sub-2:10 is more realistic) *very happy with what I got*
> 2x2: sub-4.5 average, sub-2.5 single (maybe sub-2?) *Just about got the average, didn't get a decent single. Also made finals and didn't come last...*
> ...


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 2, 2014)

*DYK*

DYK:


 Great competition, as always. Very fun. And kudos to the organisers: everything ran smoothly, as far as I could tell.
 I just cannot BLD. Apart from at home. And on the train. But not in a competition.
 I was wrong to think that having no hair would make me streamlined, and therefore faster.
 But I did get PBs in 3x3 and Pyra, so maybe it did work after all.
 Zak does good drunk shadow dancing.
 I want my own Cube-stormer now.
 Andrew getting *very* excited about football on the phone left everyone in suspense for an unfeasibly long time.
 Adam is a good OLL teacher.
 Mollerz's sub-10 got +2ed
 Well done Alex. 
 It was nice to see Leslie again, who I guess must be our oldest competitor.
 He drives about 100 miles to get to the competition just for 3x3 and then drives back home again afterwards. That's dedication.


----------



## angham (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> 2)Summary for 2x2 solvers:
> 
> little kids who get good through relying on the fact that you can get so many solves done and not using any higher-order mental skills


apart from TVN, the youngest other finalist was luke hubbard who i wouldnt describe as a 'kid'. TVN is good at loads of other events so your argument is flawed there too
2x2 can require skill at the highest level can require a lot of skill, have you ever tried to 1-look a 2x2 with only 15s inspection?
If it's so easy why don't you just practice loads like all the kids do and win?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 2, 2014)

DYK....

....Lol casual Skewb NR.

....Ouch.


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 2, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> :O so it was a lie!
> 
> how much was polystyrene?


The portal reference....it's to much to handle!


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> CHJ knows me. Someone else said something like "are you random-" and then stopped.
> 
> Hmm.


Yeah... That was me...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 2, 2014)

Just arrived back home in Dublin, thanks guys for a great comp!

Just to clarify, the 7x7 single wasn't too lucky, it was just really good tps and lookahead. The video should be up within the hour. 

Can't wait for next year! WR HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 2, 2014)

you need to update your sig Ciaran


----------



## Randomno (Nov 2, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> - Aria and Johan are really cool - The Swedish National Anthem walk-on for 3x3 final was extremely funny.
> - Hearing people pronounce the "J" in Johan was also quite amusing.



I thought that was the Swedish Anthem... Johan (was it Johann?) reminded me of Mats a bit in the final for various.

He was apparently talking to someone about how it would be pronounced "Johan", not "Yohan" in English since we pronounce our "J"s like that, but then they said it would still be "Yohan" in English because it's a name.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 2, 2014)

2x2: Lolno. I can't wake up early enough to do it xD
3x3: Bad first average, still made the second round cut though
3x3 2: Better average, unfortunately no new comp. PB
4x4: About average. New comp PB 
5x5: Great average, great single too (Cube decided to lock during second solve so I DNF'd)
6x6: Was informed my cube was illegal  Also I managed to pop the 6x6 I borrowed
7x7: Average. Plus a very happy Ciaran celebrating behind me xD
3x3OH: Very happy, PB comp single + avg
Pyra: Fail, fail and more fail.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 2, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Anyohne have the link to the radio interview?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p029121b

Go to 45:30.

Such a cringefest...

Forgive the solve.. I was hungover and it was my first solve of the day lol.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 2, 2014)

2x2: nfxjdacjvjsnsjdvnjnvdsnif
3x3: 12.07 single in the first round, wat
3x3 2: 14.06 average, wat
4x4: 55 single, wat
5x5: somehow managed to turn the whole slice not he last move of my j perm and I got a DNF.(2:18) Next solve.... Some how fail so bad and get 2:30.69
6x6 DNF
7x7: thank you Agassi for scrambling and I'm sorry that I dnfed after the first move...
Mega: somehow destroyed my overall PB, madethe cut and got a 2:00.9 single. Wat
Pyra: came third  I took ciarans prize
Skewb: NR average, lost it just minutes later so came second. I now hold the possible WR for shortest time having an NR.
Clock: 15 average and 14.09 single 
OH: consistent
BLD: dunf
I think that's all.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 2, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Skewb: NR average, lost it just minutes later so came second. I now hold the possible WR for shortest time having an NR.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Kelsey Mckenna had 3x3 single at Northern Ireland for about 2 , 3 minutes, I took away from him of course
> ...


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p029121b
> 
> Go to 45:30.
> 
> ...


He was so confused by the sound of it!


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Hssandwich said:
> 
> 
> > Skewb: NR average, lost it just minutes later so came second. I now hold the possible WR for shortest time having an NR.
> ...


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Skewb: NR average, lost it just minutes later so came second. I now hold the possible WR for shortest time having an NR.


That means you never actually had the NR


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Skewb: NR average, lost it just minutes later so came second. I now hold the possible WR for shortest time having an NR.



That'll happen at all comps straight after a new event is introduced.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol yep.. 

This means I held skewb NR single for about 30 seconds because I was the first person from the UK ever to do a skewb solve


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Lol yep..
> 
> This means I held skewb NR single for about 30 seconds because I was the first person from the UK ever to do a skewb solve



*First comp of the year after a new event has been added*
*Stand there with puzzle waiting for scorecards to be placed down*
*Place down*
*Hope to get scrambled first*
*Get NR for 10 secs*
*Worth it*


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK:

- I went on a 40 minute round trip to the Post Office on Saturday morning, just to have my AoChuang for the competition? 
- I finally have a clock NR!??!?!
- Scored Angham and Billy a few more fantasy cubing points?
- All my official averages this year were between 7.62 and 8.06?
- Will undoubtedly make next year 'sub 7.5 average, not NR' year? 
- I was so absent this weekend?
- So sorry if I ignored you/seemed uninterested at any point?
- Ciarán continues to be excellent, 2:54 7x7x7 single wat?
- Got my 3rd ever sub 50 4x4x4 average in comp?
- It felt like way too many calls for extra judges were needed this weekend?
- People don't seem to realise that part of the reason rounds take as long as they do (and hence cutoff times/no. of places in later rounds) is because of this?
- Have now met pretty much everyone I know from the forums?
- Media crew seemed to disproportionately focus on feet solving which makes me sad?
- It came across like some artist who makes a silly sketch and that gets more attention than their actual work?
- But there are now close up shots of my hairy feet solving a cube with a twisted corner in existence?
- 7x7x7 makes a half-decent tripod?
- Although I didn't manage to catch much decent on film?
- UK skewb is becoming more competitive?
- We had 3 consecutive rounds containing UKNR's on Saturday?

Thanks to all those who made this competition a success, and the UK community in general for making the past two years so much fun. I'll see you all next year


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> DYK:
> 
> - I went on a 40 minute round trip to the Post Office on Saturday morning, just to have my AoChuang for the competition?
> - I finally have a clock NR!??!?!
> ...



I always waited for Mollerz to call for extra judges and then went up.  Gotta make my DYK tomorrow.

I think I did judge you then, were you the one putting the red camera on the cube?


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I always waited for Mollerz to call for extra judges and then went up.  Gotta make my DYK tomorrow.
> 
> I think I did judge you then, were you the one putting the red camera on the cube?


You should stick around after/before your group so he doesn't 
And yep, that was me


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Lol yep..
> 
> This means I held skewb NR single for about 30 seconds because I was the first person from the UK ever to do a skewb solve



I'm not sure if that counts...


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I'm not sure if that counts...


Counts as much as yours does 
Officially it was never an NR (for you and Billy), but I guess nothing wrong with claiming it in an unofficial way.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> You should stick around after/before your group so he doesn't
> And yep, that was me



Lol I remember looking at your camera and seeing you were holding the cube for OH way out of the shot xD


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 3, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Lol I remember looking at your camera and seeing you were holding the cube for OH way out of the shot xD


Yeah, my footage for OH is pretty bad... The average was pretty meh though so I dont mind too much


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> http://i.imgur.com/7QHIkin.jpg


Please explain why you were stuffing bog roll down your shirt.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 3, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I'm not sure if that counts...



Sorry, I obviously didn't use enough sarcasm in that post. 

I was only saying it to point out how silly it was to claim having an NR when it was then beaten in the same round.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm terrible at DYKs, so here are a few highlights from the weekend:
Celtic drew Rangers in the Scottish League Cup (cue huge anticlimax for the majority of people who wondered what I was so excited about)
The emotional high from this apparently made me faster at megaminx
Adam convinced me to drink some coke while laughing, then made me keep laughing. There followed several minutes of everyone laughing at me laughing, while everyone else's laughter was keeping me laughing. Swallowing the coke proved difficult...
The bar staff at Premier Inn continued to serve Thom all night. This makes me question their ability to be even remotely responsible.
And of course, the main highlight (for me anyway), I finally got a sub 10 3x3 single!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Arrogant judge basically told me to [p i s s o f f] after solve 2, unceremoniously lobing my cube in my direction.



Ah, you get used to this 

Not everybody even know what they are doing half the time. Forgive and forget (but call it out every time otherwise change will not happen!)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> _General unhappiness about things_


Sorry to hear about your experience. If you want your complaint to go forward in a constructive manner, then please don't just post on a forum.
I didn't hear anything about this at the competition, which would have been the best time to raise the issue. The second best thing to do is to email the organisers/delegates about it so that they can discuss it with you.
By only posting on the forum it looks as if you are here just to complain and make a fuss, rather than to get an apology and some constructive discussion about how things can be changed going forward.
If you would like to discuss further, please email James and I (our emails are on the WCA delegates page).


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK (in order of schedule):


I didn't go to the introduction part even though it's my first comp.
Did badly in 2x2, but only one place behind Mollerz who clearly messed up his solves...
Nobody got a 9.xx 2x2 average, so even though I'm one place behind Mollerz, my average is 1.36 secs slower.
I didn't bother to learn the other 3 Pyraminx LL algs... Came 50/54th place.
I need to learn 4x4 parity algs and stuff... would've been bottom if I competed in it for sure.
Lunch... Didn't like any of the sandwiches, didn't like any of the crisps, took some Coke of course.
6x6... Ciarán defeats the UK.
Ollie's BLD NR didn't seem to get much reaction... People weren't very quiet anyway so it wouldn't make much difference if they did react. 
All 3BLD averages were DNF, like I said before.
I don't know much about Clock so... 5 sec single? Great...
Pyraminx final... one day I'll be in there.
I was originally gonna not do Megaminx, got bored though and decided to do it anyway. 4 min solve, pretty good for me (lucky LL), then a DNF since I messed up CP and couldn't be bothered to fix it as I was already over 5 mins.
1 4BLD success. 
33% of 4x4 finalists weren't from the UK.
My 3x3 times were interesting... All around 30 secs, except a 49 where the 2 pieces came out. My YuLong isn't even that loose yet it popped about 10 times while at the comp.
207th in the UK for 3x3 single.
Joint 18517th in the world for 3x3 single.
186th in the world for 3x3 average.
I think it was OH that this happened in, I was in the corner holding the box for Simon Crawford. Nobody took it and I guess I should've brought it up... I did eventually, he ended up really far behind, sorry.
I judged 5x5. Andrea put her initials in judge and competitor.
One of Johan's 5x5 times originally got mis-entered as 15 mins... It was 1 min 50.
Only one 3x3 sub-7, I didn't judge it. 
I don't even have a Square-1 and still judged it... I think I figured out how to do it...
Solve into a cube shape.
Solve a layer.
Solve the other layer and fix parity.
CP is a step.
Nailed it.

Ciarán tenth in the world for 7x7 by a hundreth of a second.
5x5 final was hard to judge.
3x3 final was meh.
Other stuff:
Mollerz would make a good plush toy.
I knew TDM before TDM knew me.
Billy Jeffs definitely does look like his South Park avatar.
No idea what the filming was for.
Didn't pay much attention to the cake.
Built cube towers near the end.
Judged two people who made the 2:30 cut by less than a second.
Filmed Lau and Yau in the final with people's heads blocking the timers.
Final was quite often, "Lin did well but he's not from the UK, handshakez then".
Brought my Skewb, can't solve my Skewb.
Ditto 5x5.
I'd have a bunch of NRs if I changed my nationality to St Kitts and Nevis.
Rarely had any conversations while judging, someone mentioned they had parity on all 5 solves in 5x5, and I think someone said they had the hardest LSE case several times.
You probably won't read all of this.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> someone mentioned they had parity on all 5 solves in 5x5



Are you saying that's a weird thing?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Are you saying that's a weird thing?



I dunno, I can't solve a 5x5.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/alexander-lau-wins-uk-rubiks-cube-championship-2014

Results!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> someone mentioned they had parity on all 5 solves in 5x5


In case anyone cares: Given that there were 42 averages of 5 in 5x5x5, there is a 73.6% chance that at least one person will get 5 parities (and same for at least person getting no parities).
Meh, parity in 5x5 barely matters because you can just learn all last 2 edge cases, and the parity ones are barely slower than the non parity ones.


----------



## GG (Nov 3, 2014)

Things that happened:
>Met 5BLD, Joey, lolben, TDM, Kirjava, Rob, Ciarán, Mollerz, Callum.. etc (met a ton of people!) and a lot of people knew me (?)
>Did a "phone swap"
>Got my phone back
>Got my phone taken again
>Exchanged for hug (?)
>Did ~okay at everything...

overall super fun experience! can't wait for next year!


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK:

-Didn't do a single solve of any puzzle for almost 2 weeks before the comp.
-Managed to get a 5x5 single PB by over 12 seconds, and an average PB by 9, lolwut?
-Didn't make it Saturday, as I had a job interview (and got the job )
-Me and Nick swapped aochuangs
-Ciaran's 7x7 solve and reaction were epic.
-Adam
-Spontaneous mid comp geocaching.
-On the way home I went into an average speed check area at 70 ( in a 40 zone) for a while before realising, so I had to hold up traffic and crawl for half a mile at like 10mph until I reached the last camera.
- I'll get some PB's in 2015. Haven't had much time to practice this year :/

I have booked days off around Oxford btw, so don't worry about me going AWOL


----------



## Myachii (Nov 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Are you saying that's a weird thing?



That was me lol.
Didn't affect my average, it was just a pain xD


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2014)

Looking at the results I've realised that despite my advanced years there are several events where I wouldn't come last in if I ever made it to a competition.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Looking at the results I've realised that despite my advanced years there are several events where I wouldn't come last in if I ever made it to a competition.


Yeah I was thinking exactly the same - I would love to make it to a comp next year and it would be nice to not come last!


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

Adam, clear your inbox, we're all trying to message you


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK...



Spoiler



the traffic wasn't horrific leaving Guildford at 11am? =D
McD's hot wings?
Chrisi offered to buy a round for our entire group in PI?
uncooperative guillotine?
good deal you got on that hotel room Daniel?
I slept through 2x2?
iirc that's a 1st but was intentional?
Billy would rather be on the radio than solve tetrahedrons?
horrible solves from me all weekend long but got a 4x4 pb somehow?
Ollie doesn't appreciate sandwiches during 4BLD practice?
I almost noobed my way into a chess win against Laurence?
I sold every cube I wanted to?
I spent £130 on Sat night so it's a good thing I did?
mine and Thom's head to head?
epic night at Mosh with just as epic rain for our walk back?
Zak was too drunk to undress himself?
I rang Sarah for a chat at 4am?
she was less than amused?
James didn't let me sleep through 3x3? Thanks I guess =P
Nick and Zak sleeping on the floor?
have a crisp Seb?
Coggers comical coke catastrophe?
I really enjoyed failing miserably at 5x5 whilst being judged by Edward Lin?
I found the geocache from about 15 metres away?
Jess is hooked?
so that's why Greg wears shoes and a shirt?
mystery puddle?
the drive back turned into a lesson in critical thinking with Rob?
stationary traffic at 11pm on the M25?
only 15 min delay and was home just before Monday?



Special thanks to Daniel, James, Laurence, Billy, Maria and Chrisi for everything you did to provide such a great and smoothly run competition. One of my favourites.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

> so that's why Greg wears shoes and a shirt?



Well this time I had the Competition shirt, and for some reason slept-walked into putting my work shoes on, and that didn't stop me  

Seriously though, I just always wear shirts like all the time, and my shoes are very very comfortable, moreso than my trainers. I promise.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I was thinking exactly the same - I would love to make it to a comp next year and it would be nice to not come last!



Yes. If I can get permission off the wife I'll do a comp next year I think. I only need to be available for first rounds! 

I'll need a significant improvement to get "not last" in 4x4 or anything bigger though despite them being my favourite events at the moment.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh to add to my DYK trivia. I saw someone in Leicester Sunday night wearing a tshirt with cubes on, that didn't attend the competition.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Yes. If I can get permission off the wife I'll do a comp next year I think.


Well yes that's the reason I will probably never actually get to one! But I can dream...


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2014)

The prospect of competition has inspired me. Just got my 1st sub 3 min 4x4 solve. Or it might have been that I told myself I couldn't open the vodka until I'd done it. 

Sub 10 min 5x5 next! (After the vodka)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I'll need a significant improvement to get "not last" in 4x4 or anything bigger though despite them being my favourite events at the moment.



I dunno, if I did 4x4 at UK Champs I'd come last by a couple of minutes.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK...

Jessica had to deal with being too close to feet than for comfort...
i won 4BLD finally...
UK champ and Euro champ...
still 4th in UK...
ben's room is really hot...
and far from the venue...
probably the worst comp this year for me both statistically and how it felt...
sameers intro song for 3x3 final destroyed ben's bugatti on the funny-o-meter...
the press loved me...
then they loved rob when i popped...
killed my 21 3BLD success streak...
1:16 all time PB single GJ...
breandans broken aochuang is brokener...
thom smells like poo...
i actually spoke about maths but already forgot everything...
only 2 beers this comp for me...


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK:
Managed to get a 2x2 average worse than my 2x2 average at my first comp?
Ben was adamant that CHJ would come back during feet?
DNFd 5x5 by an outer slice in my first solve and somehow missed the cut by 0.69 seconds?
Tom V-N got the clock NR single despite coming last?
I did GJ in skewb?
I got my first (two) podiums?
Thank you Ciarán for not being British?
Zak should be the next Bond Girl?
Took 3 hours to drive up on Saturday morning?
Had a horrible cold and headache all the way through Saturday?
Still got second in Skewb and 4th in pyra?
Failed horribly in most things but the ones I wanted to do well in?
I got a 9.7 TPS 2x2 solve during practise and my first non-lucky one look?
Another great comp!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2014)

DYK...
- Thanks everyone for turning up and generally being pleasant etc 
- 4x4 PB but not even sub 40? 6 sub-41 averages now?
- I'm really happy to have finally beaten my 7.51 clock average? Thanks Ryan and James for waiting so long for me to do that. You now have permission to get an average between 7.25 and 7.51.
- Ciarán should organise Irish Championship?
- Zak became rich by finishing his drink?
- He 'gave' all the money back to me?
- It's easy to get Thom to buy you a drink?
- I enjoyed the room I booked very much?
- I talked to Andrew about how he was due his first sub-10?
- He got one?
- 3.03 2x2 average is my best since Berkeley last year?
- My second best average this year is 4.36? Oops.
- I nearly got a good bld mean?!
- Have to wait another year to give it another go?
- Adam should have left the box of trophies at Rob's house?

I already thanked people who helped with specific aspects of the competition at the award ceremony, but would also like to say thank you to Simon, Agassi and Ryan, none of whom ever seemed to leave the stage. People who truly care about the competition running on time 

I've heard many times from several people this year that it isn't fair to have to judge for events they aren't competing in, so this time we called for everyone in the other groups of the event to come and judge. Obviously it made things worse for the organisation, but perhaps it could work if the next paragraph wasn't true...

It's quite disappointing when I call twice or three times for everyone in a specific different group to come up and help, and the only 3 people sitting ready to judge several minutes later are first-time competitors, who weren't really even meant to be helping. It's not as if people can't hear, because when it's their turn to compete they are up there straight away. Some experienced competitors disappoint me, but at least it looks like we have a more helpful group coming through 

I feel that we have exhausted all options, aside from actually cracking down on people in the form of disqualification. A first time offence won't result in that, but there are some people who haven't been putting their shift in all year, and hopefully you know who you are.

We could have much more relaxed schedules, but then all that happens is that the hard-working people will do their work and because we're not in a rush the lazy people who usually turn up to judge half way through a group after being asked 3 times won't have to be asked.

I'll probably write something similar to this again in an email to everyone sometime to collect people's thoughts.

To end on a more positive note, the competition was overall a success, in that people seemed to have fun, there were some good results, we got through everything etc etc.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 4, 2014)

Scrambles are available here: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9DjDvnrnKaRWVpkS21WZnp3dHM&usp=sharing

I hope everyone takes Daniel's post very seriously. I too was extremely disappointed with the lack of help and the amount we had to ask for judges/scramblers. Big thanks to those who did help out a lot, especially the newer cubers!

Just to add to it as well. The reason the current cutoffs are as they are is because he have a rough idea of how long groups and rounds will take to complete in their current iteration. This includes to 5-10 minutes it takes for us to call up judges and actually begin rounds running at full speed. If we had people scrambling/running/judging without prompting and on time, we could reduce cutoffs, or add larger finals, or add more rounds. We have a lot more flexibility when everyone helps as they should do.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

I should've helped judge on day 1... I was pretty bored after my two events in the morning anyway.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 4, 2014)

Just tried the Skewb scrambles again, got exactly the same solutions for each one.


----------



## Escher (Nov 4, 2014)

Looking through the results and a couple of peoples WCA pages (haven't done this in ages)... Holy crap Ciarán has gotten fast. Last comp I went to he was like, 16s 3x3 and 1:00+ 4x4. 

Also Thom y no defend ur title u suk


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 4, 2014)

I miss UK comps.  Reading all the post-comp post made me wish I had been there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes said:


> I miss UK comps.  Reading all the post-comp post made me wish I had been there.



Move here permanently =D


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 4, 2014)

DYKT:

..Agassi likes to soak his cubes in a bag full of Maru before a major competition?
..I was confused as to why Maskow had traveled this far for a competition with no MBLD... but then Adam with beard?
..Ciaran is very fast now?
..paying breandan £5 to resticker my mini 7 was the best decision I made all weekend? 
..also florian cut stickers on any cube whether florian modded or not are awesome?
..me + hangover + AM + radio + forced to solve = FAIL?
..press is cool... until they edit and get everything wrong or misinterpret what we are about?
..MOSH?
..RAIN?
..I'm good at making big cube cut offs on the first solve only?
..Chrisi is awesome?
..I was too hungover for most of the weekend to get nervous?
..this helps alot?
..Cubestormer is more impressive than I thought?
..girl from radio cannot operate a stopwatch?
..missed 3x3 average PB by .02?
.."where's my 2x2x2x2x2?"
..watching Alex give evils to photographers is so much fun?
..especially feet obsessed ones?
..Jess loves feet?
..not many people in the world do clock?
..everyone wears comp shirt on 2nd day?
..i'm happy that I identified a few people from the forum?
..Thom and I are both portal fans on Saturdays?
..why can I no longer see my cube that I am solving..... oh.... hi thom....?

Will think of more. Forgot everything I thought up earlier today.

Great weekend. Love you all <3


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> ..I was confused as to why Maskow had traveled this far for a competition with no MBLD... but then Adam with beard?



Thought it looked like him... I was pretty sure it wouldn't be, and I know he said he didn't have a comp till next month.

DYK: I finally figured out what "Maskow" means?



BillyRain said:


> ..everyone wears comp shirt on 2nd day?



I was wearing it, but kept my jacket zipped up the whole day because the shirt was way too big. Worth it.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> ..paying breandan £5 to resticker my mini 7 was the best decision I made all weekend?



No it wasn't, it was the worst decision you made all weekend, you didn't pick me  and I was offering cheaper!

DYK:

It was my first time on public transport in Britain? 
Nobody is able to make eye contact on a train in England?
Adam thought my goals before the comp were insanely high?
The venue was packed when I arrives Saturday morning?
third time in this venue?
fourth time in this city for a comp?
I destroy the UK in 6x6?
It's all Callum's fault? Thank you for letting me borrow your 6x6 
Destroyed mega single even though I didn't practice? 
Almost lost 2x2 and skewb NR's to Thomas 
Didn't though 
Failed at pyra?
Got a 32 4x4 single?
Daniel, James and Thom when drunk laugh so hard at something that should remain secret?
Everyone wanted me to go to Mosh?
Me and Thom talked for the first time?
Greg couldn't make it Saturday 
Andrew isn't good at swallowing coke while laughing? 
Going to sleep Saturday night proved difficult?
STILL NO SUB 10 AVERAGE?
Seeing Chris point at me while everybody breathes down my neck makes it difficult to finish a 7x7 solve? 
Beat unofficial 7x7 PB by 16 seconds? 
Top 10 in the world like a BOSS?
I won 3 events but got no prizes?
Fire alarm didn't go off? 
This isn't the last UK comp this year?
The flight attendant on the way home was on his last flight before turning a professional golfer? 
My 7x7 video is doing surprisingly good?

Great weekend! Thanks to all the organisers! Can't wait for next year!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 4, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> No it wasn't, it was the worst decision you made all weekend, you didn't pick me  and I was offering cheaper!



"When can you have it done by?"

"Hmm.. by tomorrow morning?"

"In like an hour???"

Hmmmmm


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> "When can you have it done by?"
> 
> "Hmm.. by tomorrow morning?"
> 
> ...



"How much do you want for it?"

"Hmmmmm..... A fiver"

" I'll do it for 4!"

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> "When can you have it done by?"
> 
> "Hmm.. by tomorrow morning?"
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I think I remember hearing something about a 5x5 being restickered really fast... Probably that.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 4, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> "How much do you want for it?"
> 
> "Hmmmmm..... A fiver"
> 
> ...



£1 for an ~95% increase on turnaround is worth it anyday


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> £1 for an ~95% increase on turnaround is worth it anyday



e.g. Hong Kong cube stores vs. US/UK cube stores.


----------



## WiseOwl (Nov 6, 2014)

DYK:

This is my first post and 'DYK' even though I've been a member on this site for over a year?
Watching James and Laurence play speed chess cubing is really fun?
Joey and Ando took pictures on my phone and put one as my home AND lock screen?
Having my first 2 official sub-10s at 2x2 and pyra made me more happy than breaking all my PBs and NRs?
Joey got annoyed that I beat him at Skewb... again?
I can actually do much better than that?
Wasn't expecting to make clock cut-off?
Making it meant finally having a 10th NR?
I had 2 3bld practice successes so I knew that 'Third time's a charm' would work the other way round for the official attempt?
Still pretty happy with 2 edges off after only 2 weeks of 3bld practice?
We've established that Breandan's birthday is on Thanksgiving?
Ollie came and left like the wind?
He doesn't appreciate Zak's mayo sandwiches shoved in his mouth whilst practising bld?
I don't know who Andy was on the phone with but it seemed like it was someone important/famous?
Jessica thought I was American?
The 'cubers' names' game we played was so much fun?
Apparently Sameer was somehow always a probable answer?
James and Laurence trash-talking before speed chess cubing and Andy's line after that was the funniest thing I heard all weekend?
I peeled all the stickers off of Billy's 7x7?
Breandan re-stickered it for a fiver?
I liked the little announcement about the NRs because it was the first time I felt proud for some of them?
Beating some really fast cubers at some events means more to me than having NRs?
I was the one who judged Rob's 6.90? (Sorry Charlie)
Zak was still drunk on Sunday morning?
He remembered spitting in Thom's drink the night before?
Thom wanted to exchange phones with me?
He got annoyed when I said no?
I took him a piece of cube cake later so we're cool?
I saw him doing the phone thing to someone else?
I liked judging the final?
This was one of the best comps I have ever attended?
Can't wait for next year?
If the ping-pong table is still outside the train station, someone please play with me next time?

Thank you to everyone who organised, helped organised, judged, scrambled and otherwise helped to make this comp so great!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2014)

WiseOwl said:


> DYK:
> James and Laurence trash-talking before speed chess cubing and Andy's line after that was the funniest thing I heard all weekend?


What did Andy say? I think I might have missed this moment.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> What did Andy say? I think I might have missed this moment.


I had bought some chocolate fingers from Tesco, I was just offering them around...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2014)

did anyone lose a 3x3x3

I have a 3x3x3, not sure if it's mine, could be

just checking


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 6, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> did anyone lose a 3x3x3
> 
> I have a 3x3x3, not sure if it's mine, could be
> 
> just checking



yeah i lost an aolong


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2014)

Ben says he lost a Weilong, with a piece of sticker under the white center cap that says lolben on it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> yeah i lost an aolong



pretty sure it's yours

pm me your address

sorry btw 

I have no idea how I ended up with it


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 7, 2014)

Just decided to join today since I am planning on finding a venue up north in Yorkshire. My best result by far was the Megaminx event which I came 13 in with an average of 2:09.08 and single of 1:48.52 which I am very happy about especially since I am now 18th in the country for Megaminx single! I improved on the majority of my events and it was great seeing familier faces yet again. My 4th cubing year done and dusted can't wait for the next one! Also in case any of you are wondering who I was I had blond hair, wore glasses a black and white pokemon top on day one and a black and white wolf top on day 2 so if you saw anyone judging that matches that description that was me.


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 7, 2014)

Found it at last! They cut me out though! http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p029yjb3


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

"what you filming up here for?" remember that JunA you got so freaked out! XD


----------



## matty (Nov 8, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Found it at last! They cut me out though! http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p029yjb3



Omg i was sat next to Callum when she interviewed him!


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 9, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> "what you filming up here for?" remember that JunA you got so freaked out! XD


What do you mean?


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 9, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> What do you mean?



Remember when you was up stairs on that balcony area seeing the some filming you was doing and I can up the stairs and you was saying. "OMG how you get up the stairs so fast? You was down there 1 minute and now your suddenly up here!" (I have blond hair, glasses and wore and black and white Wolf top as well.)


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 9, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Remember when you was up stairs on that balcony area seeing the some filming you was doing and I can up the stairs and you was saying. "OMG how you get up the stairs so fast? You was down there 1 minute and now your suddenly up here!" (I have blond hair, glasses and wore and black and white Wolf top as well.)


I don't remember that...I did catch a lot of stuff on recording up on the balcony area but I do not remember that moment.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 9, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> I don't remember that...I did catch a lot of stuff on recording up on the balcony area but I do not remember that moment.


I'm surprised you already forgot.


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 9, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> I'm surprised you already forgot.


I forget everything? What is cubing anyway?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 9, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> I forget everything? What is cubing anyway?



Have you posted any of your footage or are you putting something cool together with it?


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 9, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Have you posted any of your footage or are you putting something cool together with it?


I posted both days on my channel but it was pretty bad camera work. Including the moment when I really wanted to record skewb and as I went to the stage my mate knocked the camera so it pointed away from the stage, I still haven't forgiven her...


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 9, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> I posted both days on my channel but it was pretty bad camera work. Including the moment when I really wanted to record skewb and as I went to the stage my mate knocked the camera so it pointed away from the stage, I still haven't forgiven her...



So your YouTube channel link doesn't work..?


----------



## JunA266 (Nov 9, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> So your YouTube channel link doesn't work..?


I know, I think that this website glitches some stuff like that... Here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgflMzG8FcQGaj34uj641VA


----------

